# Landlords Responsibilities



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello,

I’m looking for advise on what the landlords responsibilities are.

The built in electric water heater in my friends apartment has stopped working. He contacted the landlord and he told him that it was not his duty to repair or replace the heater. If he wanted hot water he should arrange to get it fixed or replaced himself and he should also pay for it. 

Is this normal procedure out here?

I’ve never had to pay for servicing / repairs etc for heaters before as it was always the duty of the landlord. I think he is pulling a fast one. But just want to check.


I did suggest he tell the landlord he would replace the unit but would remove it and take it with him then he left!! 

Thanks.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

its the landlords responsibility. tell your mate he is going to turn him into the rent commitee of dubai.
thier number is04 2215555


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for the quick reply.

I knew it would be the landlords duty.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Just have a quick read of your lease agreement to make sure it's not specifically referred to, but in standard practice, yes absolutely the landlord's responsibility.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Landlord will not do anything. The procedure issue a written notice to the landlord regarding the problem. If not replied than issue reminder . After waiting two to three days again write a letter that the tenant has no choice but to repair/fix/change the water heater on landlord expense. Provide details of the repair service provider with estimated amount ( you should quote the municipality approval number of service provider ) ( if he doesnt have then search for any other service man.)

Wait for three days then make repair it . Send again a letter mentioning the work you have done with copy of actual bill.

All letters should be received by landlord or authorized representative of landlord ( Estate Agent).

If landlord is individual use courier service.


Note if it is specifically written in the contract that repair & maintennace is tenant responsibility then dont send reminder but other procedure must be followed.







Again write a letter attach


----------

